# 2x2 BLD



## drkmagicard (Jul 25, 2007)

does anyone have a tutorial on how to solve the 2x2 blindfolded?
thanks


----------



## Jack (Jul 25, 2007)

Just solve it like the corners of a 3x3 BLD.


----------



## drkmagicard (Jul 25, 2007)

oh thanks.. haa didnt think of that


----------

